
Ask HN: What's Your Fitness Story? - 6ak74rfy
I go to the gym 3 times a week - 30-45 minutes and 5 minutes each of warmup and post-workout stretching. I wish I could do more cardio, aerobics or sports but don&#x27;t think I can find time for that.<p>Wondering what others in the HN community are doing to stay fit.
======
jefflinwood
I try and run 5-6 days a week, mostly in the 3-4 mile range, but one longer
run on the weekends.

I mix it up with the routes, so it's not the same run every day.

I also find that running in the evening is better for my concentration on work
than running in the morning - but I'm sure that's going to vary from person to
person.

